# Hi From South Africa



## Katz0806 (Nov 19, 2012)

Hi

I'm Kat from South Africa. I have a cat which lives down the road, but she seems to have adopted us. We've tried taking her home but nobody is ever there. 

Hopefully I can get some answers to some of my questions on the forums.

Have a good week.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Welcome. Cats stay where their food is. Even if your not home much. Its better than living on its own down the road. I hope it all works out for both of you!


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Hi Kat! My husband works with a few South African people at his company (a yacht dealership), and they are the nicest, warmest people you've ever met. When I hear someone at his company is South African, I know I'm going to like them.

Sounds like the kitty adopted you! That's how many of our members have their kitties, just by being the right person at the right time.


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

I have a friend who is shortly coming home to Wales from South Africa but she is bringing 12 cats with her that she has rescued over the years!


----------



## Katz0806 (Nov 19, 2012)

*Cat can't find flat*

Hi,

Me again.  The cat that has adopted us is having trouble finding our flat. We live on the second floor of the building and she consistently heads to the flat below ours. When she can't find us she sits back and meows constantly.

I don't want to reinforce her behaviour by fetching her everytime she calls for us. Does anybody know how I can teach her that she needs to come up another flight of stairs?

Thanks
Kathy


----------



## Katz0806 (Nov 19, 2012)

Hi Guys,

Thanks for the welcome messages. I'm really hoping for some help with this cat. When we first went to feed her she didn't seem to know what cat food was at all and she won't drink water from a bowl. She's happy to drink it if the tap is running or out of puddles though. 

This seems to indicate she hasn't actually been fed properly, if at all, at her previous house. I could be wrong though, maybe they fed her pellets, but she was a really avid hunter.


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

Sawubona,Kat! You guys are just starting summer,huh? She sounds feral. Leave out some food,see what happens,maybe look into TNR.

Welcome to the forum!

btw,do you live near Capetown?


----------



## Katz0806 (Nov 19, 2012)

Hi, yep starting Summer but it's been raining for most of the last 5 weeks. It's probably going to be a very hot December through February. 

I live in Durban so sadly no, not too close to Cape Town. 

She doesn't seem too feral. Although she gets very excited to see us, even if we've just been out of the room for a little while. She also tends to drool when she's too excited and purring. Funny little thing.


----------



## Nan (Oct 11, 2010)

Where are you feeding her? If she has to come up the stairs for food, that might help her to find your place.


----------



## Katz0806 (Nov 19, 2012)

Feeding her in the flat. We're not technically allowed pets in the building so having other people see us feeding her isn't ideal. We're trying to get hold of her real owners but no luck so far as they're never home. If it does become a problem we might move her to my father-in-laws house. 

We're in one of the busiest parts of the city and she crosses quite a few roads to go exploring. Makes me cringe. I'm rather scared she's going to get squashed.


----------



## Elvie (Nov 21, 2012)

Hey!

Well that's what I would do, I would leave her the food outside my apartment door and show her where it is. In the end she would learn where to find the food. 

Cats better remember "Where is the food" than "Who gives me the food"


----------

